# lmr canoe turnament



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

what do ya say fellas how about next weekend or the 31st.

i say monday 26 th good.

saturday the 24 good to

lets get it on?
glen tompson to washington mill

6 miles

whats up.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I got plans the next 2 weekends....out of town for Memorial Day and b-day plans the following weekend


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

happy b dat kevin

day

beer from me

sons coming up june 12 _ july 14 woul like to take him on a turny too

set us up one

greene county guys we could run one dink, teach, matt. just need a scale


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Sleprock said:


> happy b dat kevin
> 
> day
> 
> ...


I'm in....just still trying to figure out how to keep 'em with a kayak


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Monday 26th is a definate maybe. where exactly is Glen thompson reserve? is that upper LMR or lower? i know very little of the LMR past Beavercreek


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

glen tompson small park off 35 past bevercreek-before xenia

monday is good for me 26th


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry guys but monday wont work for me. Either day over the weekend will work. If it dont work out put me in for the next one. We just had our baby 2 1/2 weeks ago and I am ready for a days fishing.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

how is saturday for everyone?


24th

$10 a person

no bait

what do ya think 1 2 or 3 fish


we will work on some rules

maybe photos would work as long as a member from another team is in photo


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I could fish Saturday...let's get some details going and do some FISHING!!!

P.S. Anyone see the conditions on the LMR lately? Has it gone down? I spent all weekend on the Cumberland River....we had 75+ fish in 1 1/2 days. Lots of trout, caught a nice big walleye too!


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
This would be a good way to make my madon voyage with the canoe I just purchased. Not familar with the area you are talking about, but I would be interested in the tournament, Monday would be a better day for me. I fish the LMR way down stream, Milford and down to river, but I would like to check out some new area's. Let me know, the little lady would probally be interested also, she can fish.
Thanks,
James


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

saturday is a maybe for me as well.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

saturday is the day. 24th

fish limit to be determined on number of participants.

you will need a live well of some sort.Areated coolers.

$10 and we will call this a gas money turnament.

put in at glen tompson reserve 8:30 am

take out washington mill bridge 4:30 pm

weigh in at washington mill

somebody bring a camera for pics(matt said he would bring scale).

please post by friday 7:00 pm if attending

this is a bass turny. no live or dead bait. artificals and pork only.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry guys, I was hoping it would be Sunday, my only day that weekend to fish my old stomping grounds. Anyways I am "OUT", good luck, 
Salmonid


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Slep....if this happens to get moved into June, let me know. I will be interested. I know 1bad will prob be interested too. I DEFINATELY cant do this weekend as I am out of town, I could probably swing next weekend however, I will just tell Wife (boss) that is what I want to do for my b-day...lol


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm in....just still thinking about a way to keep 'em alive in the kayak. I may float a cooler behind me in a tube??? Or just drag 'em behind me (which I think is probably cruel)


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

I am in also. Teach, floating them in a cooler is the way to go versus draggin them. I have drug a stringer with some saugeye behind me in my canoe and it does not work. The rapids and rocks eat them up, then you have to deal with the current when you beach the boat. See yall there. Matt


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

redtailmatt said:


> I am in also. Teach, floating them in a cooler is the way to go versus draggin them. I have drug a stringer with some saugeye behind me in my canoe and it does not work. The rapids and rocks eat them up, then you have to deal with the current when you beach the boat. See yall there. Matt


Where do you put the cooler in a kayak??


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

i in
i will be there

i think a tube or small inflatable boat would work

i may have some room in my boat (your fish may shrink)

hey lmr smallmouth what was that stuff you put in my cooler for the fish last time where could i get it?


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

fshnteachr said:


> Where do you put the cooler in a kayak??


Teach, put the cooler in a tube of some sort. A cheap pool float shaped like an innertube or something like that. I have a good sized cooler with a $10 minnow aerator inside and it has worked great in the past floats.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Slep..."keep alive" is one brand I have used, but any live well treatment should work, they sell it at Dicks and Basspro..probably at Gander Mtn too


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

Sleprock said:


> i in
> i will be there
> 
> i think a tube or small inflatable boat would work
> ...


It wasnt lead weights was it I wondered how your fish weighed so much!!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

....knowing slep...it was probably beer!


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> ....knowing slep...it was probably beer!


OMG  Finally a post with some humor!!!!!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

tell ya what if i win well go drink a beer at dinwittys!!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I could look this up, but I enjoy talking with you guys better.....

I always catch and release, I never keep 'em. So, what is the minimum keep size? Do the fish have to meet that requirement to keep with us in the boat until the end of the tourney. I am thinking of a ranger standing around somewhere (which I have seen on the LMR many times). Would one be cited for keeping a smaller sized fish even though the intention is to release at Washington Mill.??

Does that make sense?


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

OK, I looked 'em up on my own....so there is no size limit on the LMR, right? Just a 5 fish limit (smallies). I guess I answered my own question. 

I can't wait for Saturday, gonna be fun!


P.S. anyone have a truck that I can throw the 'yak in and get a ride back up to my car at the starting point?


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

redtailmatt said:


> OMG  Finally a post with some humor!!!!!


Did we hook up last summer on the LM? I met someone last year from OGF but forgot the name? I was in a yellow 'yak.


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

Ya that was me Teach, we split up just before the narrows I was in a green canoe. That was the only time I have fished that stretch. I have to agree, saturday will be a great time and I am ready to catch some fish and enjoy the water. We will get everyone where we need to be. In the past transportation has never been a problem (to and from takeout). I can dump my canoe off at the starting point and drive down and leave my suburban at washington mill. I can haul anyone else back to the starting point to pick up their cars at the end. We jus tneed someone to stay with the canoes and yaks so they are not left unattended. I will be at the start about 7:30. See yall there! Matt


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Great! I am looking forward to it for sure. I hope enough guys are showing to make it interesting. Even if they don't, I am going to fish that stretch Saturday anyways.


----------



## CCRiley2 (Sep 18, 2006)

I would like to fish with you guys. I don't know about getting into the tourney, as I'm not set up to keep fish. I will just have my kayak and I have no aerator. If someone needs a partner that can keep fish alive, PM me.

Fishnteahr: If you want we could meet at the take out spot, put both yaks in my truck and leave your truck. Or vise versa?


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

CCRiley2 said:


> I would like to fish with you guys. I don't know about getting into the tourney, as I'm not set up to keep fish. I will just have my kayak and I have no aerator. If someone needs a partner that can keep fish alive, PM me.
> 
> Fishnteahr: If you want we could meet at the take out spot, put both yaks in my truck and leave your truck. Or vise versa?


Sounds good....I have my car and it really only fits one kayak....so we could put your truck at the end and I'll ride you back up. then you bring me back with both yaks in the truck. 

As for keeping the fish alive....i have heard advice from a lot of different guys with varying opinions. some say a metal strainer type will hold fish good without hurting them (attached to the yak) while others say it won't work. I still havn't figured out what I will do. Probably try dragging 'em behind and if after the first one it doesn't work, I will just fish for the fun of it, no big deal. Who knows, with my luck I probably won't catch anything anyways~!  

Another possibility that I think would be better on the fish is to take a pic of it on the scale. Either way, I just wanna FISH and FLOAT!!! Weather looks great for Saturday, ought to be fun.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

count me in! now i just need to find a "first mate" to help with the oaring duties lol. BTW, where exactly is the take out point? i need to look the stretch on a map, i know nothing about it. also, as far as puting in/taking out, would it be possible to drop off my canoe in beavercreek, drop off truck at the take out point and then catch a ride back to the put in spot with someone? (providing someone else is doing this also) if i can get a partner whom also has a truck i would be ok.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a truck, If anyone is interested in a partner, I can help transport, maybe even catch a fish or two. I have no canoe or yak, but have some experience on these waters. As long as the boss says OK and one of you have a seat I would be there. 
Also... Would this be a team deal or each angler for themselves? Either way I dont care.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

ok how about 12 inch size limit

i do not belive lmr has a size limit

i think 3 boats/teams 3 fish limit

i think 4-6 boats/teams 2 fish limit

7+ /1 fish

i was thinking $10 bucks a boat more about fun and bragging rights

the take out is at washington mill bridge witch is just outside of bellbrook

the is a public launch at that bridge with plenty of parking

the put in is on 35 near bevercreek


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

put in to take out

south on trebein/n valley road

west on upper bellbrook rd

south on mead rd.

south on steward rd.

north on washinton mill rd.

look for bridge

road to park wraps around bride to a parking area

if you hit bellbrook you went to far 

see ya there


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Lunkers said:


> I have a truck, If anyone is interested in a partner, I can help transport, maybe even catch a fish or two. I have no canoe or yak, but have some experience on these waters. As long as the boss says OK and one of you have a seat I would be there.
> Also... Would this be a team deal or each angler for themselves? Either way I dont care.


i have an open seat if you are intirested. btw, i will be running a cooler livewell with a marine battery.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Why limit the number of bass according to boats? Am I missing something here? Five fish is what I am accustomed too. Is there fear of not enough fish to go around? If we limit the number to 1,2 or 3 per boat,I would have to think, I will be throwing alot of fish back. Maybe not. I am a newbie at LMR Tourneys and just thinking out loud. Am I a little optimistic?

Hey Dink, I told the lady about fishing this weekend and she seemed good with it. It will be my first LMR Canoe tourney.She wants to mulch and garden.Maybe I will get to LMR Saturday(Tourney),Paint Creek Sunday(Tourney) and Rocky Monday(practice/pre-fish). Sounds like alot of gas and alot of work. Its tough but somebodies got to do it. PM Me with contact info.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't know if 1bad and I are in, but just some food for thought....

What is the river level going to be on Saturday? Right now it is at 3700 cfs...That's pretty high....

Also, why not leave it at a 3 fish limit like it has always been? Regardless of the number of teams, Dave and I have always been able to catch 50 or so... (And no, LMRSmallmouth, they aren't on a Wee Craw )


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Young Whiskers said:


> (And no, LMRSmallmouth, they aren't on a Wee Craw )


Fill me in...what's the joke on that one?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

The reason for lowering the limit of fish is so that you aren't moving 50 fish from locations and dumping them downstream at the takeout. For us catch and release guys, it is alot nicer on the smallie populations if you arent displacing adults (a large number of them) which believe it or not like to spend most their time in a small area. You could be displacing fish 5 miles downstream.

Looks like you guys have quite a few interested, wish I could make it but I will be out of town (fishing there though of course). I will be on the Hocking River, hopefully getting into a wiper or two.

Whiskers....maybe not a weecraw but some other "dink" catcher...lol
Next time me and Rob will show you how it is done, we stay away from them "dink" baits....feast or famine baby...lol

Btw...I just drove over Trebien bridge and it looks good enough to fish right now...how to force myself not to stop and cast a few since my rods are always in the truck. The guage prediction for Saturday/Sunday is under 6.5 at Milford for the weekend so looks pretty prime to me. 5.5-6.5 is prime time to me, alittle higher than summer pool, should be around 2000-2500cfs....Dang, wish I could fish it!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks lmrsmallmouth thats what i was thinking
about limits

i bet its 4 teams again anyway

hey dinkbuster hope you make it i wanna shot at rednecked canoe title!!!!!

Y. wiskers and 1 bad hope you guys make it somehow but i know thats a pretty far drive for yall.(i think)

look for another in june you guys pick a good strech?


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I hope this bit of rain today doesn't screw up the river for us....


----------



## CCRiley2 (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not going to be able to make it.
I'm still going to try and fish that stretch earlier in the morning.
But I need to get off the river about noon.
I'll leave a couple fish for y'all

Sorry Teacher, I won't be able to help you. Unless you want to get there early. PM me.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

Congradulations to lunkers and dinkbuster for winning w 3 fish 

congradulations to redtallmatt for big fish win

i had a blast

fishing was a little difficult with the flow but it was still a good day.

good to meet yall teach to.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Sleprock said:


> Congradulations to lunkers and dinkbuster for winning w 3 fish
> 
> congradulations to redtallmatt for big fish win
> 
> ...


I had a good time (even though I lost a pole and got a little wet  )
Good to meet you guys, hope we do it again.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

a special thanks to Lunkers for winning it for us, all i could manage were some chunky Rock Bass. i had a lot of fun, as well as learing a few new tactics from Lunkers! fish were hitting very light, had to really slow down to get bit. that is one nice stretch to Canoe down, will definately be doing it here again soon. once again it was a real treat meeting you all. here are the pics from today.....


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

and the fish......


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

that camera takes good pics

no pic of freaking tree though

lol we will set us up another

what kinda camera is that good pics


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sleprock said:


> that camera takes good pics
> 
> no pic of freaking tree though
> 
> ...


its a 5 megapix Kodak Easyshare. when i bought it 2 years ago i paid $180 for it alone. now you can get an 8 megapix for a lot cheaper than that! a 5 megapix can be had for under $100 now.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go guys, nice pics Dink!

Salmonid


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey there guys, I just wanted to say thanks to Slep for putting this thing together and for the ride to the takeout, and to Dinkbuster for the great photos (btw dink, great job at photoshopping those. I just dont understand why you would have REDUCED those:B !!!) I had a great time and cant wait till the next one. It was nice meeting Dinkbuster and Lurer, and it was nice seeing Slep and Teach again. See yall on the water. Matt


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

sounds like we should do a gmr run and put in at the gay middletown park!!!!!
lol







just kidding


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sleprock said:


> sounds like we should do a gmr run and put in at the gay middletown park!!!!!
> lol
> 
> 
> ...


we do that and i am positive ogf members Salmonid and H20 Mellon would be in, that place is their regular hangout   . seriously though, ALL parks along the GMR are "Gay" parks now, i have learned to look the other way. besides, its free security in the parking lot


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice fish guys! Looks like everyone had some fun. I would like to get in on the next one if that's ok. Maybe we can put one together a little further down the LMR?? Let me know.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

WOW, just got on and seen the pics. They are right,those are very good pics. Good job Dink. 
Man, it was a great time. lots af fun and laughs. Teach did lose a rod and almost alot more. That does stink but it could have been worse. I did enjoy myself and would really like to get out again. 
Definetly makes me want to get a canoe or yak. 
Redtail,I forgot, congrats on the new edition to your family.
Again I had a great time. Slep,Teach,Red, and Dink were all great guys and easy to have fun with. We all got along great and a somewhat safe day on the water,except for teach's bad twist and me almost falling in face first (not to mention almost flipping Dink) at the launch. Skinned and bruised my schin pretty good. 

Thanks Slep, Lets Get It On!!!


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Only thing is...... Dink remains anonomys, we did not take any pics of him. Pretty thoughtless of us, next time Dink, ask one of us to get one with you on the river. You cant take all the pictures.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Everyone was great!! In my several years now of kayaking and fishing I have never been dumped out of my 'yak until Saturday. And those guys all stopped fishing to help me collect my stuff, and I appreciated that a ton! Good guys and good fishing! We definately need to do another one soon.

P.S. I had such bad luck fishing 'cause I lost my primary pole when I flipped, yeah...that's my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

woot
i the poo yall


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh the memories, we are looking winter right in the face and now Slep has me all ready for a float! Have to get my waders and Cabela's cold weather gear out. Ya'll be good.


----------



## Gose (Nov 23, 2010)

What part of the river did you all fish also how often do you all float it? I have been looking for people to go float/fishing with on the LMR. I go quit often by my self and I enjoy it but going with a group would be better.


----------

